
Imagining a Cashless World: Sweden Begins Eliminating Cash from Daily Life - fitzwatermellow
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/imagining-a-cashless-world
======
ahuxley2013
This is a dangerous movement.There are documents from Visa and I believe
Mastercard about how to push for a cashless system, which would be in their
best interest. Imagine having to pay a 2% transaction fee on EVERYTHING. Water
bill, 2% more. Gas, 2% more, food, 2% more on top of the 2% to 3% inflation
that grows each year. Etc. etc. etc. A lot of "futurist" have talked about how
cash is archaic but being stuck in ONLY electronic banking, and your just
closer to global slavery.

~~~
josu
While this is true, cash has a really high cost too: there is a need to print
it, distribute it, keep it safe, robberies...

Electronic money, even with the 2% fee is still probably much cheaper than
using cash.

My main worry is be the loss of privacy.

------
celias
See also this Freakenomics podcast [http://freakonomics.com/podcast/still-
using-cash/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/still-using-cash/)

